# 08 Grizzly 700 not starting



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

When I turn the bike on the pod light is on the the bike is in N. The eps light is on. When pressing the start button the pod goes dim and there is a clicking coming from the front of the bike. After a few seconds it quits and the gauge starts back over and it looks normal until u hit the start button then it starts all over to clicking. If I keep the start button pressed it I can here the solenoid clicking and the gauge starts back over again once whatever is finished clicking. Once it had a error 1 and I beleave that means the pod isn't getting anything from the ecu so...............I need help I also have tried jumping it off no difference thanks in advance


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

its running grounding issue


----------

